# Quiet performance



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just wanted some wisdom from you guys, i shoot bellsofhythe theraband on an ott hunter type (slightly larger frame as i'm over 6'3" and have very large hands) and boh speargun tubes on the smk unbraced frame. 
Now the smk is very strong pull but almost silent whereas the ott theraband makes an horrendous slapping sound there is a disparity of about 30fps between them (14mm steel and .45cal lead close to the same weight) whilst i like the speed of the theraband the precision of the smk has the edge with the speargun tube, soooo is there any way to quiet down the theraband without effecting the free play of the bands????? 
Getting fed up with taking one shot and haveing every critter in the surrounding half mile of countryside decide its suddenly time for tea.....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know the solution, but I feel your pain.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Multiple Chinese tubes may be the answer.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The three center ones are quit, fast and deadly with flat bands. -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/31-a-few-of-my-shooting-star-group/


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The three center ones are quit, fast and deadly with flat bands. -- Tex
> http://slingshotforu...ing-star-group/


Thanks tex-shooter i think straight latex bands may be the way to go, 
i built a starship type myself but put too much length "out front" which in turn made it unstable to shoot.
May be its time to revisit the concept my only concern is size i like to have it pocketable perhaps some kind of folding
mechanism that locks but could be "broken down" for portability (stealth).


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Try adjusting to flip shooting because I have seen the flip cut down on the smack and noise quiet a bit. I still suck at it, but it does lessen the sound considerably.


----------

